# Just bought BSNL evdo prepaid data card. plz clear a few doubts :(



## happy17292 (Oct 13, 2012)

hello guys i bought Bsnl evdo data card UE100 today with prepaid CDMA sim. i got it for 959/- with RS.399 balance included.

    1. can i activate a plan [eg: Rs.250/-] with my balance? i mean, it should deduct the amount Rs.250 from my balance. [Rs.399]

    2. how to recharge?? can i go to any mobile recharge shop?

for eg: if i want to activate Rs.825 [one month unlimited plan]. should i just recharge my evdo no. with 825Rs. ? or i have to recharge it with any amount greater than 825 and activate the plan using sms or something?

    3. what is "EVDO Data STV's available through C-Top UP" ?? i

    i am totally N00B about evdo.


    ps: i had tried downlaoding a small file and got ~35-70KB/s  . max i could get was 160KB/s


----------



## RON28 (Oct 14, 2012)

which data card did they gave to you? Micromax 300C???


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 15, 2012)

no prithvi UE100


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2012)

EVDO speed is not consistent & good avg speed should be ~1mbps(meaning ~400-450mb download in 1 hour using download manager).if there are a lot of EVDO users in area or signal strength is weak you will get lower speeds.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm using paytm.com to recharge it. Can i use my balance to activate a plan? So that the value of the selected plan could be deducted from my main balance?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm also using paytm.If you want to recharge unlimited plan just recharge with 825 and u will get the uld plan.


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jan 11, 2014)

So, after long time bumping this thread.

I too got EVDO and to check speed I selected 250 plan which provides 1GB data.

Now, I would like to get Rs. 750 unlimited plan.

Do I need to visit BSNL office to get plan changed or I can do STV recharge on PAYTM.

Please help.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 11, 2014)

You can make a recharge on paytm.


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 21, 2014)

jiteshbhimani said:


> So, after long time bumping this thread.
> 
> I too got EVDO and to check speed I selected 250 plan which provides 1GB data.
> 
> ...


The 750 plan you're talking of is for POSTPAID customers. For PREPAID, it's for 825 / month.


----------



## kamal_saran (May 17, 2014)

Hey guys sorry for bumping but I reside in a village that is from some 25 km from Ludhiana. So is anybody using bsnl evdo in Ludhiana can tell me that how can I confirm if it's available in my area or not


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 22, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> Hey guys sorry for bumping but I reside in a village that is from some 25 km from Ludhiana. So is anybody using bsnl evdo in Ludhiana can tell me that how can I confirm if it's available in my area or not


Bump anybody


----------

